# The complete color guide to Tyco H.O. slot cars



## JONNYSLOTS

Does any one have a copy for sale ? If so how much does not need to be in mint condition.


----------



## hifisapi

I bought a copy ( its not for sale) and I have misplaced it. bummer....


----------



## JONNYSLOTS

Sorry to hear that.&#55357;&#56862;


----------



## slots-n-stuff

I have one.. Make me an offer... pm me


----------



## slotnut

Andrew u only have the one? If johnny dont get it lmk. I maybe interested?


----------



## JONNYSLOTS

Hi slot n stuff i honestly have no idea how much to say so if you can will you pm me with a price thanks


----------



## slots-n-stuff

I do not have a price for this I will need an offer... as you know this is sold out.. a collectors item... PM me


----------



## JONNYSLOTS

Ok $50 you asked for a price that's what I'll offer


----------



## alpink

with all due respect.
and honor to those involved ....

is this conduct not desired to be in another forum?

perspiring minds want to know?


----------



## JONNYSLOTS

Shoot didn't see the pm my bad


----------



## carlosnseattle

JONNYSLOTS said:


> Shoot didn't see the pm my bad


I sent you pictures of the 2 guides I have. I also posted them on ebay with a bunch of photos. The auction is just a placeholder for pictures. Let me know if you want one or both.

Carlos


----------



## hifisapi

carlosnseattle said:


> I sent you pictures of the 2 guides I have. I also posted them on ebay with a bunch of photos. The auction is just a placeholder for pictures. Let me know if you want one or both.
> 
> Carlos


I would also like to buy one of these


----------



## slotcardan

.......


----------



## JONNYSLOTS

I totally end up getting the book and the companion from slots n stuff thanks man really appreciate it.


----------



## Rick Carter

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tyco-HO-Sca...390999351614?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item5b0960a13e


----------



## hifisapi

Rick Carter said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tyco-HO-Sca...390999351614?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item5b0960a13e


damn, I just paid $70 for mine on a ebay auction and then along comes this guy selling 4 of them for $35 each. Ouch.


----------



## slotcardan

......


----------



## 65 Wagonaire

Rick Carter said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tyco-HO-Sca...390999351614?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item5b0960a13e


Cool! Thanks!:thumbsup:


----------



## Rick Carter

65, no problem. I have to look out for the fellas!

Hifisapi,

Buy this guide for $35 and then tear your book in half and sell each division for $35 to make your money back -LOL!


----------



## hifisapi

slotcardan said:


> Dan Esposito stated a 3rd edition is coming out in the next year or two.
> so save your money.


I wish he would do a book with two photos of each car. front 3/4 view as he has always done PLUS rear 3/4 view to show off tail lights, rear engines, etc.


----------



## honda27

*book*

cool I cant wait 4 the 3rd book to come out I want it. it should show all the cars from 1963 til 2013 we hope. there r no more cars after that mattel don't make slots no more.:wave:


----------



## swamibob

slotcardan said:


> Dan Esposito stated a 3rd edition is coming out in the next year or two.
> so save your money.


Oh that would be really cool! I haven't talked to Dan since the Midwest show was at the Holiday Inn in Matteson. Bring it on Dan! :thumbsup:

Tom


----------



## honda27

*book*

wish mattel would sell all of the tyco body molds so some 1 else could remake them would be nice to see.:wave:


----------



## hifisapi

honda27 said:


> wish mattel would sell all of the tyco body molds so some 1 else could remake them would be nice to see.:wave:


I think Id rather see the book closed on TYCO. It was a wonderful run, but reissues of the same bodies would just water down the market...


----------



## asennafan

Agree, for all brands.


----------



## slotcardan

.......


----------



## hifisapi

slotcardan said:


> this is basically AWs current business model.


ah, but I don't buy reissue slot cars, only originals for me.


----------



## [email protected]

As a mostly Tyco collector. I agree with Honda. How else do you catch the interest of younger collectors and racers if the bodies are only limited to what AW, Aurora or Dash come out with. 

If they are repops and you don't like don't buy them. 

Flooding of the market is what it is. These are toys not investments. Have not heard of anyone able to retire from slot car sales.


----------



## Frank Broughton

[email protected] said:


> As a mostly Tyco collector. I agree with Honda. How else do you catch the interest of younger collectors and racers if the bodies are only limited to what AW, Aurora or Dash come out with.
> 
> If they are repops and you don't like don't buy them.
> 
> Flooding of the market is what it is. These are toys not investments. Have not heard of anyone able to retire from slot car sales.


Yea.... let some of us new suckers - I mean fans have a chance... crazy what some people are asking for prices for NOS....


----------



## sethndaddy

I would re-pop that nomad in a rainbow of colors, and the little red wagon.......still trying to find one of Bad Dog/Bruce's resins that mount on afx


----------

